# Removal Antibiotic Spacer and Debridement



## cwilson3333 (Nov 5, 2012)

Patient is scheduled to have the antibiotic spacer removed from her right knee, status post knee replacement.

Procedure scheduled as  Removal Spacer and Debridement

No spacer or prosthesis is being replaced at this time.  Patient still has infection, and may have allergy to spacer.

What CPT code should I use for the Procedure as scheduled.

Help and thanks,
CW


----------



## cwilson3333 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Antibiotic Spacer Post Op Total Knee*

Second request, any ortho specialists out there??

Thinking 27488, but no spacer or prosthesis being replaced at this time.  Not sure if debridement can be charged?

Looking for an answer


CW


----------



## orthobiller2000 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Removal of Spacer*

I would look at 27372 or an unlisted 27599.  I can't find anything specifically mentioning the removal of a spacer only, Most of our cases fall under 27488 taking the prosthesis out and inserting a spacer and then at a later date, taking the spacer out and putting a new prosthesis back in.  2 things to think about.  The cpt  27372 has an RVU of 11.85 and the unlisted payment is based on the carriers review which can take over 60 days to receive payment.  Just my opinion. 
Lee


----------



## orthobiller2000 (Nov 8, 2012)

*debridement*

And the irrigation/deb 1104_ codes are bundled....


----------

